# MBTI cognitive functions and drug type preference



## Phillipb (Dec 28, 2012)

What cognitive functions seem correlated with type of drug usage?


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

I'm an INFP who doesn't use drugs.


----------



## Phillipb (Dec 28, 2012)

Stendhal said:


> I'm an INFP who doesn't use drugs.


There are personality types that have a tendency to use certain drugs though. Not saying in general all types will use drugs no matter what, but the ones who do. I mean we are nothing more than chemical reactions.


----------



## james087 (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't speak for anti-psycos, but I definitly prefer stimulants over depressants and kind of feel like hallucinogens are overrated.


----------



## Phillipb (Dec 28, 2012)

james087 said:


> I can't speak for anti-psycos, but I definitly prefer stimulants over depressants and kind of feel like hallucinogens are overrated.


Well I mean if you think hallucinogens are overrated, then its ironic how the human race depends on caffeine and alcohol lol. I think cannabis and hallucinogens are more overrated in American culture.Here was my take though, correct me if wrong. Interestingly Ne & Ti function could be dependent on stimulants though. Whereas Se & Fi could be closer to Depressants. Not sure about anti psychotics though. Also Ni could be more related to Hallucinogens. Si could be somewhere along the lines of anti-psychotic and depressants. I don't know about Fe and Te though. Maybe Te could be stimulant and Fe is Depressant.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

INTJ, sometimes I use Marijuana and I would really like to try LSD... I don't use any other kind of drugs, I'm abstemious too, just drink a beer occasionally...

I prefer this kind of drugs because of the experimental tests that prove their relative safety.
THC and LSD don't kill neuronal cells and are drugs characterized by reverse tolerance.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ESFJ who doesn't do drugs (even though I kind of want to smoke pot) but I'm on a lot of medication, Prozac, Abilify, and Lamictal. But yeah, I don't abuse my prescriptions, there's been times I wanted to though.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

This has more to do with base temperament theory than cog function if you ask me.

NTs will do what they know they'll enjoy, SJs will stick to abusing caffeine cuz it's legal and helps get work done, SPs: most willing to try whatever their friends are enjoying or what's in their environment, NFs.... I'm not sure about, they actually might be the most abstinent type.

That's being very general of course, but I don't think you'll find a clear cut relationship by trying to anchor drug use to the cog functions themselves.


----------



## james087 (Nov 4, 2012)

noz said:


> This has more to do with base temperament theory than cog function if you ask me.
> 
> NTs will do what they know they'll enjoy, SJs will stick to abusing caffeine cuz it's legal and helps get work done, SPs: most willing to try whatever their friends are enjoying or what's in their environment, NFs.... I'm not sure about, they actually might be the most abstinent type.
> 
> That's being very general of course, but I don't think you'll find a clear cut relationship by trying to anchor drug use to the cog functions themselves.


ehhh idk, I'll try anything at least once and even though I'm not fond of pot I keep smoking with peeps. My ENFP gf freakin loves psycos and I've keep meeting the biggest pot heads you could ever imagine INFPs. I've met ESTPs girls who it's like pulling teeth to try something but get super easily addicted to anything they've tried in the past.

It would take such a big sample pool of people who've tried everything for us to really be able to analyze this.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

the question is rather: why does anyone need a drug to "raise consciousness", "forget about problems" or "have fun"? kinda sad.


----------



## james087 (Nov 4, 2012)

Miya said:


> the question is rather: why does anyone need a drug to "raise consciousness", "forget about problems" or "have fun"? kinda sad.


as far as* need*: I think it's because of their own situation and unaware of alternatives which you're right is sad. Most of the drug users I know are fully aware of alternatives though and most choose drugs because it's an amazing aid, very therapeutic, and much easier than trying to do the same without. They might not need to, but they choose to, which isn't sad in the least. As far as needing to "raise consciousness", "forget about problems" or "have fun" well that's apart of life and how most humans just are.


----------



## Phillipb (Dec 28, 2012)

I was more curious about what receptors of the brain is related with what drugs compensate.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Cannabis: Ne/Se
Cocaine: Te/Fi
LSD: Ti
Psilocybin Mushrooms: Ne
MDMA/Ecstasy: Fe
DMT: Ni
Mescaline/Peyote: Ni
Salvia Divinorum: Ni

Is this what you had in mind?

Incidentally, I'm an INFP who uses marijuana weekly and have tried salvia divinorum twice.


----------

